# Conseils avant achat (question bureautique)



## Ikkyu (14 Novembre 2012)

Jai un iMac, un iPod et un netbook Asus (personne nest parfait). Le souhaite remplacer le netbook qui fonctionne plus ou moins mal sous Windows 7 et que je trouve encore trop lourd dans le sac. Jai besoin dun appareil portable :
- léger 
- pas trop coûteux
- apte à la bureautique (texte et diapos) avec logiciel fonctionnel et compatible avec la suite  Office.
- échanger des fichiers avec un PC.

Tout ça pour un usage en voyage pour cours, colloques ou formations, à utiliser dans le train, à lhôtel et avoir la possibilité de prendre des notes, de corriger un texte (sans écrire de nombreuses pages), de lire des présentations Powerpoint, éventuellement de les modifier avant de les utiliser là où je suis invité avec un PC et un vidéoprojecteur. Ayant aussi un iPod, je nai pas besoin davoir un autre double des données de mon Mac (calendrier, contacts). 
Si liPad avait un port USB, ce serait le rêve, mais voilà
Y a-t-il une solution pour adapter une clef USB et la lire et y déposer des fichiers .doc et .ppt ou bien suis-je obligé daller voir la concurrence.   
Merci de vos conseils.


----------

